
A Tutorial on Countable Ordinals (2010) [pdf] - smoyer
https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~tf/fundamentalsequence.pdf
======
lisper
This is IMHO a much better introduction to countable ordinals:

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/06/29/large-
counta...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/06/29/large-countable-
ordinals-part-1/)

------
Thorrez
This looks like a paper that would be in SIGBOVIK.

[http://sigbovik.org/](http://sigbovik.org/)

------
boshomi
wayback URL:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20200209091540/https://www.dpmms....](http://web.archive.org/web/20200209091540/https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~tf/fundamentalsequence.pdf)

------
spindle
IMO this author is very good at philosophy of mathematics as well as
mathematics. He's not COMPLETELY alone in that, but it is refreshing.

